# 1995 540i Brake replacement instructions



## Sillou (Apr 1, 2005)

I am new to this forum and a new BMW owner as of a few months ago; please pardon my ignorance if you ever find my inquiries a bit stupid. Can someone point me to the right directions as far as getting some instructions on Brake replacement. I did already overpay for the parts at a local BMW dealer due to my uncontrolable excitement. Any help will be appreciated.


----------

